# H: Mortarion part built W:£££



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey all

UK only . Mortarions torso is assembled and the base, that's about it!

Was a gift but I don't really want it lol (I wanted Angron!)


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Still available.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you got a pic? How much you looking for??


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

There he is dude, £35 plus postage id say. Post would be 3.90 for recorded.

I had to buy a few resin bases online as I used the ones that came with it, I didn't plan on making him, then got the bases, then started, then changed my mind.

Hobby butterfly at its finest.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

The random pile is the tubes and stuff that go on his back, all present.


----------

